# berlin today foggy.



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

on the water at 10am, fog still thick about 7 trailers already in the lot. picked one dandy and 8 eyes about as long as a cigarate. left 2;30. think I waved to sonar just on the north side of rt 224 as I was leaving. [should have followed him and found his holes. LOL ]


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Im very thankful I bought a depth finder with GPS able to make it through all the fog on Berlin today to were I wanted to go, got 3 nice walleyes ! 15 1/2 one 16 1/2 and one 17 1/2 and a 12 1/2 inch crappie but my biggest fish was a shad over 18 inches . ( i was in the boat with the Gander Mountain decals )


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

That was me!! & You would a NOT been very happy with my "Holes",,'cause I wasn't very happy with 'em myself!!!! I did get a bunch of W.bass,,2lbrs!! they would not leave me alone!! & of course,,cats,, but NO eyes,,I just don't know???? I guess I'm done in the boat,,& hoping for early ice!! Where I ended up at dark,, is where I should of camped out on,,I had 2 right kind of hits,,at dark,,in the right depth,,and stayed another 20 mins.,,but no more... They were hooked up,,but came unbuttoned,,after 2or3 cranks....I KNOW they were walleyes.... Maybe next time?? 40degs w.clarity 2'-3',,med. lt.wind,,overcast.. Perfect weather to fish,,& a GREAT day to be there......Did see 2 Eagles,,that was worth it.. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

So you 2 go fishing and leave me here wishing. mmmmm


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Where you were, sure beat where I was...WORK...and *it sucked*. Good for you just getting out...Im jealous!!!!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Well I spent a half day of vaca.,,to get 3 hrs. of fishing,,& that was NOT enough!! We may get some good weather Thurs.,,for a day or two?? maybe then?? & hope for the weekend?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

What you told me Johnboy''is still where you left 'em!! & I'll follow you next time out!! I did not touch ANYTHING on the South side.... That was weird,,I usually at least get a cat,carp,crappie,smallie,white bass???? void of any life forms..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

This rain should "stir" things up!!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

It can't hurt anything I been doin' snake!! So I'll give another shot at 'em Thurs.,,& see if my "Hunch",,pans out?? I'm gonna be there by 3pm.so wish me some luck!! If it's what I missed on Monday,,I might just get a couple when the sun gets to the tree tops?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Didn't see this last night, so I'm curious how ya did today. Good luck on "future ventures" tho! I can't wait until Saturday to hit the river. Seems it's pretty much on fire!!!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I WENT,,,I FISHED,,I GOT A FEW SHORTIES,,& A W.BASS,, Watched my Friend get a couple a shorties,,miss a few & land an 18"er,,& it got DARK,,loaded up,, went to go back home,,& as I pulled out of the parking lot ,, I hear loud WHAM!!??? ,,I pulled over,,got out walked back to the boat/trailer,,& there it was,,a BROKEN trailer spring....... limped home to Mogadore ,,25mi.!! ,,backed it in the garage & pulled the broken leaf out ,,shoved a 4X6" chunk of wood in between the frame rail & axle,,OFF TO STUVER SPRING in the morning...I went in & had a pot-pie,,& a Yuengy,,My AWESOME Wife had ready for me!! AND said,,I'm REALLY gonna get 'em next time!!  ... Beautiful Dec.6th!! 41degs. ,,H20,, Clarity,3',,water level,,down another 9"s,since Monday,,& still a lot of water left to launch.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

well you had a nice evening ,to bad about the break down, at least it didn,t bend up and blow a hole in the boat. I ran around milton looking for a place to launch, nothing . IF I was a canoe guy I could have fished.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Yak time! "Maybe " ice to come??


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

The fall bite at Berlin sure has been depressing for me, at least for walleye. I expected a lot more from of it after seeing how good the spring bite was. 
Just curious, for those of you still getting some, which water depth is working?
Im puttin the boat away next week and would like to hit the lake one last time. Thx.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I was 20'-6' last nite,,& the best area was 10'-12',,at dusk.... and earlier,,the best marks at 3:30pm,,18'-20'.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Is the dock still in?


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

It was still there,,Thurs.evening. ssv.. And a real convenience ,,it is!! There was a 17'-18',, Competition type bass boat,,that left about sunset,,while I was fishing,,near the ramp & he seemed to have no problem loading out at the ramp..I'd say 3' of water on the new/wide ramp.... & my 11'er can launch in a kiddie pool,,so I'm not to be asked if there is enough to launch a boat mine goes in easy... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks. Maybe I can get out one more time. or more.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

got out today from 10 to 2 got 2 on Vib-E`s 1 about 22 2nd about 19 in about 7-9 ft of water near RR bridge left when i started raining


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

That's good to hear FishIgo!! Did you notice if the disconnected dock was still tied to the usable dock?? when I got there at 2pm yesterday,,the rope that was tied to it & a tree up the bank from the shoreline,,had been cutoff & stolen..... & With the rising waters,,it was nearly ready to drift away,, so I used what was left of the missing rope about 12',, tied to the said dock,,& tied to the usable dock,,to at least keep it in that area,,in hopes of the DNR boys might see it??? I do not understand why a guy would steal 50' or so of polypropylene rope??? that had to be worth about $5-$10 ....AND the chance of destroying of an awesome dock??? Some people's Children!!! Hard to figure why that was done,,Useless !!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i was out and the dock is still tied up


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

if its still free [the dock] I,ll drive over to the maintance bldg and tell them. if it ain,t raining I,ll jig awhile.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

That's GREAT!! Bounty,,& thanks John,, It's a DAMNED Shame!!A guy,,& a TINY minded one at that,,would take the time to walk through the mud,,to steal a piece poly rope !!! ANY how,, Johnboy -Bounty,,catch any fish??? Or did y'all do,,as well as I did,,Sat??? lol... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Dock was still there when I left, and thanks for the tip going to try and get back out there Saturday. See you on the water


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

that dock that was in the mud is now floating but its tied to the main dock. lake has realy come up.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Bounty,,Did you fish,,today?? I was there this afternoon,,2p.m.,,& I retied the stray dock,,as I was able to pull it next to the to the useable dock,,now that it was afloat,,& tied it off,,so if & when the water drops,,to where the dock is on the beach,,it will be there instead of blowing across the lake,,to the rocks..... Report: 7,,shorties,,1-15" w.bass,,and no keepers!!AGAIN!!W.temp.39-41 degs.,,clarity-2.5'-visibility,,H2o-level-up from Sat.,,1' .... BEAUTIFUL sunset!! Saw an Osprey,,fishing,,It did WELL!! & also saw 3 Eagles..Awesome Birds!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------

